
Software Performance Testing - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_performance_testing
======
ThrowawayR2
Thumbs down.

-It lists definitions for types of testing but provides no citation. AFAIK, there are no standard definitions for load testing, stress testing, etc. (unless perhaps to those who take the ISQTB seriously, which most people in SV don't).

-It also is written as if web site / web server is the only type of performance testing, which is most definitely not the case.

